# Solo problem



## Hooknup

First post but long time lurker. I have shot about 250 rounds thru my solo with zero problems. After my 1st cleaning I went to the range and the gun would not load the ammo and jammed after every other shot. I am assuming I did not put it back together correctly after cleaning. I don't think I over oiled it but I don't know. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## scooter

Does the solo still use the 1911 barrel link or is it like so many others now that the barrel is pushed down during recoil?
If it has the link make sure the slide stop pin actually went THRU it and not behind it.
Okay I just looked up the solo breakdown and it uses a cammed slot in the barrel not a link so Im not sure what you could have done??


----------



## ponzer04

I'm pretty sure someone around the forum said that they had that problem and it was something about how it can be put together wrong. 

I don't remember where i heard that.


----------



## VAMarine

Hooknup said:


> First post but long time lurker. I have shot about 250 rounds thru my solo with zero problems. After my 1st cleaning I went to the range and the gun would not load the ammo and jammed after every other shot. I am assuming I did not put it back together correctly after cleaning. I don't think I over oiled it but *I don't know. Thanks for any advice*.


I'd just call Kimber.



> Contact Kimber
> 
> Customer Service
> *Toll-Free: *(888) 243-4522
> *International Calls: *(406) 758-2222
> *Hours: *M-F, 9 a.m.-7 p.m. Eastern


----------



## VAMarine

Hooknup said:


> First post but long time lurker. I have shot about 250 rounds thru my solo with zero problems. After my 1st cleaning I went to the range and the gun would not load the ammo and jammed after every other shot. I am assuming I did not put it back together correctly after cleaning. I don't think I over oiled it but *I don't know. Thanks for any advice*.


I'd just call Kimber.



> Contact Kimber
> 
> Customer Service
> *Toll-Free: *(888) 243-4522
> *International Calls: *(406) 758-2222
> *Hours: *M-F, 9 a.m.-7 p.m. Eastern


----------



## Hooknup

VAMarine said:


> I'd just call Kimber.


I will call Kimber today and let everyone know what they said.

Thanks


----------



## ponzer04

good luck getting a hold of someone


----------



## halfmoonclip

Okay, it's since March? What the hell happened?
Moon


----------



## srb

on kimbers website the have a few videos on take down cleaning and lube. the reassembly most helpful if the slide stop does not catch the spring the slide will lock every timea round is fired.


----------



## srb

I f you refer to the Kimber website, go to support and you will fine videos on take down lubrication and reassembly. When you put in the slide stop you have to catch the spring correctly. To check put upward pressure on the slide stop and see and feel it exert downward press.


----------

